# Wisdom Of The Orient



## Astroboy (Apr 27, 2008)

*Lao Tzu's "Tao" 


*Heaven and Earth don't play favourites
They treat everything with equal  detachment.
Sages don't play favourites
They treat good people and bad  with equal detachment.

Heaven and earth are like a set of  bellows.
Although empty, they are endlessly productive.
The more you work  them, the more they produce.
The mouth, on the other hand, becomes exhausted  if you talk too much.
Better to keep your thoughts inside you.

The Tao is so empty,
So hollow.
Yet somehow its usefulness is  inexhaustible
It is so very deep
So very profound.
Like the source of  everything.

It blunts the sharpest edges
Unties the knots
Softens the glare

It is so very deep
So tranquil
It seems to barely exist at  all.
Its origin is unknown
It preceded the Gods themselves.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 27, 2008)

*Without the tao, 
Kindness and compassion are replaced by law and justice;
Faith and trust are supplanted by ritual and ceremony.* 
_(Lao Tzu)
_​


----------



## pk70 (Apr 27, 2008)

namjap said:


> *Without the tao,
> Kindness and compassion are replaced by law and justice;
> Faith and trust are supplanted by ritual and ceremony.*
> _(Lao Tzu)
> _​



*That is very beautiful statement in context of practical way of life. Words are stretched like a rubber as per self centered humans need. Power and money buy every thing in different disguises.Good Souls swim over dirty water created by it just to breathe.*


----------

